# Share speed equally



## mohityadavx (Apr 3, 2011)

Me and my cousin are sharing Reliance 300kbps plan. We are using D-link 8 port switch. Everything is working fine but there is a problem. As my  computer is downloading stuff from torrent day & night he complains of speed throttle. He just uses the net at night once he come from the office. Is there any way that he gets equal bandwidth and not me consuming all the bandwidth.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 4, 2011)

Limit your download/upload speed in torrent. Right click utorrent icon in taskbar


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2011)

Select Tools -> Preferences -> Scheduler. And configure as per your need. Limit your speed or just turn it off to make him happy when you know that he uses net and else keep that unlimited.


----------



## mohityadavx (Apr 4, 2011)

thanx gameranand & techfreak shouldn't setting bandwidth allocation to low will do the work asby setting speed at constant will result in wastage of bandwidth when both of us are asleep.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2011)

Setting bandwidth to low won't help AFAIK because even I use Utorrent 24*7 and that setting don't help. You should talk to him when he actually use the net and in scheduler you can specify the day and time according to your need and stop downloading for those hours.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 7, 2011)

You can even limit speed of a particular torrent to whatever speed you desire.
But u will have to make it set to unlimit manually when you know, you both are going to sleep.
Currently, I dont know of any app, that can detect, when the users are asleep, and change the limits accordingly.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2011)

vineet369 said:
			
		

> Currently, I dont know of any app, that can detect, when the users are asleep, and change the limits accordingly.


LOL. Nothing can do that unless you have a camera mounted towards your bed.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 9, 2011)

^^ The closest app that came to do such thing is a tool, called, *LockIfNotHot*, which locks your windows, as soon as you get up from your computer.
It uses an Infrared monitor, which detects the heat map of a target, likely the chair where you sit, and then as soon as you get up, heat map shoes decline in hotness, and automatically locks the screen 
But, it wont work when you go asleep, since, "heat" will still be there


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2011)

And what extra hardware does this software require?? I mean to detect Heat signature.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 10, 2011)

^^ An Infrared temperature sensor.
You can even buy it from *Phidgets Inc. - Unique and Easy to Use USB Interfaces* in _JUST _about $87.70! 
So are you going for it


----------

